# Popping the sack?



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

My doe kidded twins this March. It was her third "batch" (or whatever you call it ) of kids. I popped the sacks around the kids when their heads were out...now I'm wondering what the standard protocol is for this. My doe always delivers lying down so the kids never really "hit the ground". =P Both kids were completely fine, no inhaled goop or complications there.

So...is it necessary to break the sack around the kid and if so, when do you do it?

Thanks!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I break the sac if they are born in it (obviously otherwise they would suffocate) or when i 'go in' to correct a malpresentation so i can grab the feet and head etc. 

Usually i fid the sac breaks as the head presents so the head comes.out of the vulva.already out of the sac ... Sounds like in your case she would have delivered thwm.entirely in the sac and i have never seen a doe bite the sac to get the kid out, they either juat lick or ignore the.kid so IMO you did the right thing.and i would have done the same  usually though there is.jo need to break te sac as it happens on its own


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup, I do the same thing. The instant their nose is out, I try to clear the airway. If the sac is not broken, I break it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I only break it if there is no progression or any sign of distress. 
The sac helps to open the cervix more so I like to allow it to do its job. Generally it will pop on its own.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Actually the sack doesn't do much to help the cervix, it's the kids nose/feet,ect that help open the cervix, thus why with malpresented kids the cervix isn't always dilated all the way. The sack does help stretch the vaginal opening on FF's, so I like to let it stretch them there so they don't tear so bad. 

I always break the sack and clean the nose off asap, cause geeze, all that goop, i know i would inhale it LOL. I find since i've done that the kids have inhaled less and done better. I also break it when repositioning kids as it helps to figure out which kid is coming and gives room to reposition in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do the same.... :wink:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Me to, the way I figure is not only so the kid can breath, but I wan that kid out and you can grab anything with the sack still on it. I had one that I did not break the sack and she pushed and pushed and was not making that much progress, I popped the sack and it just slid right out on its own, so I dont know if this is true thinking or not, but in my mind the fluid takes up room.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

At a clinic a few months ago someone asked that question. It really depends on WHEN you are talking about popping it.

The vet said when it appears, leave it alone, only do something with it when the baby appears in destress and if it is on the gorund then for sure


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! I only broke the sack once the kid's whole head and front feet were out.

So...I'm a newbie to goats and breeding and kidding, hence all the questions... but I was wondering if you could explain to me when the kid is still getting oxygen from the umbilical cord (right?) and when it has to start breathing on its own. When does the cord usually break?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Once the kid is out, I break the sack, clean the noses on the kids and there ya go. I don't break it until the kid is out. The umbilical cords can break as soon as they come out or longer. I don't ever break them, I just leave it and usually the doe will stand up, when she does, it will break. Sometimes it's normal for a kid to still be attached while it's siblings are born or while the doe rests...as long as the kid isn't thrashing around tugging on it, then I always leave it until it breaks on it's own or momma breaks it.

You mentioned does kidding standing up...I had one do that this year, stood up, had her kid, when it came out and fell....it broke it's neck. So be careful, if your doe is ever standing while kidding to guide and hold the baby as it comes out. The kid we had just landed in the wrong position and it was enough to break it's neck..not a big drop either.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Aww, that is so sad.  Thank you for the advice, though. If I ever have a doe kid standing I'll be sure to do that.

What would you do if the kid was tugging on the cord?

Ok, 'cause I was wondering if the cord detaches before the kid is born...'cause that would seem like a long time to hold its breath. =) I guess not. When (if ever?) do you have to worry about the kid suffocating if there are complications?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Most people dip the cord in iodine. on www.fiascofarm.com It shows you


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If the kid is pulling around on the cord...usually they're trying to stand up...and that cord doesn't break, then i'll pinch about 2 inches from the belly and break it, never put tension on the kid when trying to break it as it can result in an injury, excessive bleeding, or can cause an umbilical hernia as a result.


----------

